

Ask HN feedback: Twitter chrome client with conversations and realtime updates - sandaru1
http://www.conwitter.com/features/

======
sogrady
It's just a style thing for me, but I prefer to have my replies available in a
separate tab. I also prefer to have the ability to keep scrolling back easily
through my history.

On the plus side, the UI is more polished than ChromedBird's, and the response
is much faster than Brizzly's. Overall, decent polish on the UI.

But that's not enough to get me away from ChromedBird, my client at the
present time.

